# Need some Critiquing! Learning to stack.



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess this is more of a "critique owner's stacking ability" then the dog. Duke looks amazing when he has a knowledgeable person stacking him. I'm definitely not doing it well enough to show that! Though, I do welcome critiques on him too.

I tried to do it by myself for a while, since I REALLY have been wanting to learn. It wasn't the best idea... very difficult and I guess didn't help much. Here were my attempts. 











































I got lucky, Will came home from work shortly after and helped me out with an extra set of eyes and worked the phone camera for me. He did a good job staying level with the dog. Definitely a much better way of doing it!









Favorite v (though I see some flaws with how I placed his paws)


























Some flaws I could see (Untrained eye, could be wrong):
-sometimes he's east-west. I usually fix it, but it looks like I missed a few times.
-his blanket is not pitch black (which from what I understand is a flaw in males?)
-I have a habit of putting his front end a little too far under him, bunching him up a bit.
-I can't seem to find a good position in the back legs... either I am too far out or not enough.
-his front feet may be a little flat? They are not as tight as I've seen some other dogs on here. 


Any ideas? What can I fix? How? Any tips?

I am really trying to learn and Duke has thankfully been a very calm and patient dog to learn with! I've looked at a million pictures of properly stacked GSDs and read all the "how to's", I try to keep those in mind when doing it myself. However, it'd be nice to get some ideas on here, since I know there is a LOT of knowledge to be gained from everyone. 

I would appreciate any critiques on my stack, and Duke. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Forgot to add..

He's 27.5 tall and 75lbs. He goes back and forth from 75lbs-80lbs. Never heavier though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me the second to last stack is the best, the dog looks the most alert and natural, but the left leg is too far forward (it should fall somewhere between the tip of the penis and the right knee). At first I could not see anything at all but when I got to the last stacks I really like what I see overall. Is he black and red or sable?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> To me the second to last stack is the best, the dog looks the most alert and natural, but the left leg is too far forward (it should fall somewhere between the tip of the penis and the right knee). At first I could not see anything at all but when I got to the last stacks I really like what I see overall. Is he black and red or sable?


Thank you! I thought I was doing something wrong in the back.... I'll fix that next time we work on it! 

Are his front legs too far under him in the last two? I started off putting his legs too far forward.... so I think I was over correcting? Or could that just look that way because of my placing of the back left being too far forward?

He is a black and red, but his blanket seems to have some sable-ing in it. It's from his dam who had a lot of grey/tan running through her blanket (reminds me of a sables color). His sire had a solid black blanket. So I am not sure what that is considered. Just a flaw I guess?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

This shows his color a bit better










Other side


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Liesje said:


> To me the second to last stack is the best, the dog looks the most alert and natural, but the left leg is too far forward (it should fall somewhere between the tip of the penis and the right knee). At first I could not see anything at all but when I got to the last stacks I really like what I see overall. Is he black and red or sable?


Wow I'm getting better! That was the one I thought was best too but the rear legs were off.

He is a very handsome boy! I love his coat, and his color! But it's strange, over both ribs, his black has tan spots in it!
What's up with that?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Wow I'm getting better! That was the one I thought was best too but the rear legs were off.
> 
> He is a very handsome boy! I love his coat, and his color! But it's strange, over both ribs, his black has tan spots in it!
> What's up with that?


Thank you!

I have no idea! He has different color patches.... None of them are loss of fur. His coat is beautiful, no missing fur, or thin areas, and no scars... it's just his coloration. Very strange.

His mother had a bitch stripe, and some coloration within her saddle.... but the sire was solid black and red. So he definitely got it from his mother.


Dam:
V Gina vom Mühlenschlad - German Shepherd Dog

Sire:
VA2 Quenn vom Löher Weg - German Shepherd Dog

His pedigree:
P - Litter von Jagenstadt - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The tan spots look like "scratch" spots--right where the dog can hit his sides when he scratches with his hind legs. This can show up especially when a dog is blowing coat--more coat will come out in the spots the dog can reach to scratch. 

Does he seem to itch a lot?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> The tan spots look like "scratch" spots--right where the dog can hit his sides when he scratches with his hind legs. This can show up especially when a dog is blowing coat--more coat will come out in the spots the dog can reach to scratch.
> 
> Does he seem to itch a lot?


Lately, yes. Which would make sense on the tan spots on his red. Blanket as always been the same, but the tan has changed a bit. He IS shedding badly the past week or so... With how much hair is coming off him, he must be blowing his coat. Our weather has also changed dramatically here. From cool/spring weather to very hot/humid/rainy summer.

He doesn't have fleas or sensitive skin/allergies... so I am assuming it's maybe just a stage of blowing his coat and the weather?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think it does itch some when they blow...I know at times I see small flakes of dandruff come out with the undercoat.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I think it does itch some when they blow...I know at times I see small flakes of dandruff come out with the undercoat.


Yeah, he's not an itchy/sensitive skin dog, and they are both on time every month for their Sentinel (this month Trifexis, due to the shortage of Sentinel). The vet has also given them both a clean bill of health as of last Thursday. So I am assuming it's from blowing his coat. I sweep 2x a day with my fur broom... and there are still tumbleweeds on the floor in between that. They are both shedding bad, but he's literally losing a dog a day!!  Thankfully, we have no dandruff. Z gets that sometimes because of all her issues, but Duke's skin is nice.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

i like the last stacked shot better, the only thing i could suggest is to put the inside leg further back about 2 inches, it will smooth his topline out and not make his croup look so steep


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Because of his coloring he looks like he needs a good brushing.
Looks like tufts of hair coming out.
Some of the stacks are good when he is stretched out more in the rear and not over the top in the front. Also when his head is up.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Because of his coloring he looks like he needs a good brushing.
> Looks like tufts of hair coming out.
> Some of the stacks are good when he is stretched out more in the rear and not over the top in the front. Also when his head is up.


Thank you. I liked those as well, he looked more correct and not bunched up.

And there's nothing I can do about the color/coat. I brush both of them everyday and use the shedding rake 1-2 times a week (once on Z, her coat is different and doesn't need much work). He's also in the middle of blowing his coat, making his coat look strange.



istie said:


> i like the last stacked shot better, the only thing i could suggest is to put the inside leg further back about 2 inches, it will smooth his topline out and not make his croup look so steep


Thank you, we are definitely working on that back leg next time!


----------

